# Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??



## underfrange (29. Feb. 2012)

Hallo, 

ab welcher Wassertemperatur kann man denn den Filter wieder einschalten?? Zur Zeit ist der Teich noch ca 1/3 mit Eis (ca30cm dick) bedeckt. Was meint ihr wann ein guter Zeitpunkt ist die Technik wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen. Je eher desto besser, oder??


----------



## Olli.P (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hallo Uwe,

unser Teich ist schon einige Tage Eisfrei. 

Am WE war das Wasser um 4° warm?  da habe ich den Filter schon mal auf 50% eingeschaltet. Und Heute hab ich ihn dann bei 8° Wassertemp. komplett hochgefahren.

Ansonsten sag ich mal:

Das sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. :smoki


----------



## Aragorn (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

heute habe ich den Filter und UVC wieder angeschlossen, das Wasser hat knapp 10 Grad und die Fische sind topfit. Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe auch etwas Futter gegeben. Jetzt mal abwarten bis das Wasser wieder klar ist.


----------



## underfrange (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Danke. Ich habe nur bedenken das ich das Wasser zu stark durchmische und so die wassertemperatur stark absenke. Und ab welcher Temperatur fangen die Bakterien das Arbeiten und vermehren an? Also mein Wasser ist zum Glück noch glasklar. Müsste aber ein paar Fadenalgen und Laub entfernen....


----------



## Aragorn (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

ich hoffe direkt, was sollte denn dagegen sprechen?


----------



## underfrange (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Danke. Dann weiß ich ja schon was ich morgen mache


----------



## Aragorn (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Ich habe es endloch wieder genossen bei den Fischen zu sein, das Wasser hat gepätschert, die Vögel gezwitschert... Dann wurde es aber dunkel und ich musste rein


----------



## underfrange (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Glaube ich dir. Es ist immer schön wenn man draußen was machen kann. Und wenn es dann noch für die eigene Ruheoase ist


----------



## jenso (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi, 
unser Filter wird über einen Bodenablauf bedient und das Wasser von dort über einen Kleinen Teich und einen Bachlauf zurück geleitet. Ich warte mit der Wiederinbetriebnahme bis die Nächte dauerhaft über 4°C haben. Es soll Mitte nächster Woche ja wieder frieren. Jedenfalls hier in Lippe  Andernfalls befürchte ich ein Auskühlen des Wassers. Ich möchte dazu sagen, dass wir nicht füttern und nur kleine Fische im Teich haben. Der Filter ist vermutlich mehr ein Alibi als eine Notwendigkeit

.Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Bebel (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi

Ich stelle den Filter an wenn die Temperatur, relativ konstant, zumindest über Tag, zweistellig ist.
Wenn Dein Wasser klar ist, warum dann die Eile?
Die (nützlichen) Bakterien halten zur Zeit auch noch Winterschlaf.

LG Bebel


----------



## underfrange (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Naja die Eile kommt daher:
Im Herbst kurz bevor es gefroren hat gab es einen Sturm und dieser hat viel Laub und was noch schlimmer ist es hat auch abgestorbene Teile einer Höheren Tuja mit reingeweht. Diese will ich schnellstmöglichst Absaugen (mit Kescher fast unmöglich). Und das möchte ich nur machen wenn der Filter läuft um die entstehenden Schwebeteilchen gleich mit abzufiltern.


----------



## Koipaar (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hallo Jens,

falls ihr Frost bekommen solltest, tust du mir den Gefallen und behälst ihn?????? Wäre nett, habe nämlich gerade nachgesehen, bei uns (Mainz) schrammen wir wohl knapp an der Frostgrenze vorbei. Es soll endlich wieder warm werden, will meinen Früstückskaffee am Teich und nicht in der Wohnung trinken. Außerdem gibt es nichts Besseres als nach der Arbeit im Garten auszuspannen, da kann ich keinen Frost gebrauchen.
Unser Schwerkraftfilter ist durchgelaufen. Vom Skimmer in den Filter und knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche wieder in den Teich. Der Teich ist absolut klar und die Meute hat schon wieder fleißig der Dackelblick aufgesetzt und bettelt was das Zeug hält.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Den Filter bei Temperaturen unter 8° einzuschalten macht nur bedingt Sinn.
Die Bakterien sind unterhalb diesen Temperaturen praktisch nicht aktiv.

Der Vorfilter kann Schwebeteilchen schon rausfiltern, das ist ein Vorteil.
Die zusätzliche Auskühlung über die größere Wasserbewegung sollte man im Auge behalten.
Mein Teich ist seit gestern nur noch teilweise abgedeckt, das kann aber recht schnell geändert werden.

Die durch eine Fütterung entstehenden Ausscheidungen, sollte man mit WW ausgleichen. Der Filter läuft ja noch nicht richtig.

Die größeren Sachen habe ich heute mit einem Kescher rausgeholt, bevor mir die den Vorfilter belasten.


----------



## Boxerfan (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Ich warte noch, es soll nächste Woche wieder kalt werden.


----------



## Doc (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Ich fahr mein Filterchen nächste Woche an - bis dahin sollte die Temperatur ein wenig angestiegen sein.

Da dies aber der erste Winter ist, den der Filter ausgeschaltet im Keller verbracht hat, wollte ich mal nachfragen, welche Bakterien ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Nori (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hallo Markus,
ich nehm immer ein 100g Döschen der Söll Filterstarter-Bakterien - reicht lt. Beschreibung für 15.000 Lit..
Die gibts auch in den Dehner-Filialen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## jochen (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi,



Joerg schrieb:


> Den Filter bei Temperaturen unter 8° einzuschalten macht nur bedingt Sinn.
> Die Bakterien sind unterhalb diesen Temperaturen praktisch nicht aktiv.



Habe in diesem Winter mit bei uns über Tage - 24 °C. Außentemperatur, und einer Wassertemperatur von +5°C (über 17 Tage) die Nitrifikation mit genauesten (Vergleiche durch den Wasserwirtschaftsamt und anderen Laboren) WTW Sonden (sie zeigen die Umwandlung von Ammonium und Nitrit zu Nitrat auf)  24 stdl. online  gemessen und dokumentiert.

Die Nitrifikation funktionierte bei diesen Bedingungen sehr gut, lediglich der Bereich in der Denitrifikation (die ja wohl kaum in herkömmlichen Gartenteichfiltern vorhanden ist) kam leicht ins schwanken.

Dieser Versuch wurde in mehreren Anlagen durchgeführt, alle mit den gleichen Resultat,
und das war...

Die nitrifizierenden Bakterien sind zumindest nachweislich bei einer Wassertemperatur von 5 ° C ( gemessenes Minimum war 4,2 °C über vier Tage) noch sehr gut aktiv.

Daher wäre meine Meinung zum aktuellen Thema...
warum sollte man den Filter jetzt noch nicht laufen lassen ?

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi Jochen,
hab mich da nicht so exakt ausgedrückt. 

Die Bakterien haben auch bei diesen Temperaturen eine messbare Aktivität. 
Es überleben auch viele, wodurch sich ein "Einfahren" im Frühjahr erübrigt.

Allerdings ist die Teilungsrate bei diesen Temperaturen stark abgesenkt.
Es würde also sehr lange dauern, um einen neuen Biofilm aufzubauen. 

Wird der Filter nun bei 8° eingeschaltet, dauert es sehr lange, bis sich die volle Aktivität einstellt.
Schon wegen dem unvermeidlichen Nitritpeak, sollte man viel WW machen.


----------



## jochen (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi Jörg,

das mit dem Nitritpeak relativiert sich aber das die Bakterien die den Nitritpeak hervorrufen (Nitrosomonas), bei dieser Kälte langsamer arbeiten,
und somit langsamer die Nitriterhöhung (Peak) anhäufen.
Daher ist es egal das sich die Bakterien die dann das Nitrit zu Nitrat umwandeln (Nitrobacter) sich etwas später entwickeln,
da wie schon geschrieben ihre "Vorarbeiter" (Nitrosomonas) eher langsamer den Nitritpeak aufbauen können.

Alles schon erprobt und gemessen.

Aber natürlich hast du recht, vor dem Nitritpeak sollte gewarnt werden, ob bei 5°C. oder bei 28°C.

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen gaben die Beobachtung das ich nach dem Einstellen  meiner Filteranlage (nach dem Winter, also bei einem Teich der schon mindestens eine Saison gelaufen war) bei verschiedenen Temperaturen keinen peak erreichte.
Es liegt wohl auch daran das ich sehr wenig Fisch zum Volumen habe.

Bei absoluten Neubeginn (also ohne jeglichen Bakterienrasen im Teich) und bei Haltung von *viel* Fisch zum Volumen sollte man höchste Vorsicht beim Filterstart (egal ob Neuanlage oder "Altteich") haben, egal bei welcher Temp.
Messen und reagieren ist hier angebracht, Wasserwechsel ist wie du schon geschrieben hast dabei das A und O.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi Jochen,
WW ist Vorbeugend für Viele Sachen sehr empfehlenswert. 

Die Bakterien in unseren Teichfiltern heißen nun auch nicht mehr Nitrobacter sondern Nitrospira. Funktion ist aber die Gleiche. 

Bei einem Filterstart oder Wiederanfahren kann man auch unterstützend eine Hand voll Salz zugeben. Diese mindert die Aufnahme von Nitrit.


----------



## jochen (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi Jörg,



Joerg schrieb:


> Die Bakterien in unseren Teichfiltern heißen nun auch nicht mehr Nitrobacter sondern Nitrospira. Funktion ist aber die Gleiche.
> 
> .



Ja "Mann" wird alt,
ist ja schon ein paar Järchen her als mir das der Meister verklickert hat.

Grüssle Jochen


----------



## Moonlight (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*



Doc schrieb:


> welche Bakterien ihr empfehlen könnt?



Kannst anstatt der teuren Starterbakterien auch Ferment flüssig oder Brottrunk nehmen. 
Gibt es beides bei Kanne ... oder Brottrunk kann man auch in Reformhäusern in kleineren Flaschen kaufen.
Früher gabs Brottrunk auch mal im Kaufland ... bieten sie aber leider nicht mehr an.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Von Brottrunk oder Kanne würde ich eher abraten.

Eine Hand voll Gartenerde enthält schon genügend Starterbakterien.

Der Filter kommt ganz langsam zum laufen also auch ganz langsam anfangen zu füttern.


----------



## Moonlight (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Wieso abraten? Das mußte jetzt aber mal erklären ... mein Brottrunk ist zwar jetzt alle aber ich hab das Zeug 2 Jahre regelmäßig benutzt.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Welche von den benötigten Bakterienarten sind denn da drin?


----------



## julinda (2. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Sagt mal, wenn einige von euch den Filter schon wieder in Betrieb genommen haben (will es morgen auch tun) wie macht Ihr das mit einer UVC Lampe? Die auch direkt mit in Betrieb nehmen? Abend / Nachts soll ja noch immer kühler (zumindest ein einstelligen Bereich) sein


----------



## jochen (2. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hallo,

die wohl günstigsten Starterbakterien sind...

natürlich Filtermulm aus funktionierenten Filtern von anderen Teichianern oder Aquarianern,

oder wie von Jörg beschrieben Gartenerde,
ideal dafür ist die Erde von Maulwurfhäufen,
die ist fein, und ganz wichtig aus dem oberen Zonen, hier sind viele Schadstoffe durch die Pflanzen, meist Rasen schon entzogen.
Natürlich sollte man nur aus Gärten oder auch aus der Umgebung genommen werden, wo nicht gedüngt wird.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## julinda (2. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Wie funkt. das praktisch mit der Erde von Maulwurfhügeln


----------



## jochen (2. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi,

einfach etwas Erde nehmen, zwischen den Händen reiben, und den "Schmutz" auf das Filtermedium aufbringen,

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Die UVC kannst du erst mal auslassen.
Aktuell sollten die Schwebealgen ja noch nicht so in Massen da sein.

Der Filter braucht bei diesen Temperature recht lange zum einlaufen. Die Bakterien sind noch nicht so aktiv.
Also erst mal Hände weg vom Futter.


----------



## julinda (2. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Jörg und Jochen:

Vielen Dank


----------



## Suse (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Wir haben unseren Filter gestern gestartet.
Ein bisschen Schlamm absaugen müssen wir auch noch.
Die UV-Lampe haben wir jetzt schon 2 Jahre weg gelassen und das funktioniert wunderbar.
(Und spart Strom...)


----------



## Stephan81 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hallo zusammen auch ich melde mich nach der Winterpause  wieder zurück!Ich habe gestern meine Filteranlage auch in Betrib  genommen!
Grüße Stephan


----------



## Doc (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Ich tu es jetzt


----------



## Doc (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Sooo ... geschafft. Meine Algen (Fadenalgen ) scheinen sich aufzulösen ... sind so komisch hellgrün und voll zerfleddert :beten

Nochn kleinen Kerl entdeckt, Fische schwimmen zufrieden rum, Bachlauf rennt und Filter ist in Betrieb


----------



## tyler (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hallöchen,Filter läuft bei uns den ganzen Winter durch und UVC haben wir gar nicht.Ich muss sagen unsere haben ganz schön Kohldampf,ist ja auch kein Wunder nach der harten Zeit.Sauerstoff bleibt auch im Winter an.Keine Todesfälle und ich muss sagen manche übertreiben mit den Wassertests.Wir kippen zweimal im Jahr ganz normales Kochsalz ins Wasser,das tut den Fischen gut und das war es dann.


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Markus,
die Fadenalgen haben den Winter über nicht die Sonne abbekommen.
Bei den Temperaturen wachsen die nicht so dolle - das wird sich aber schnell ändern.

Salz ist bei mir heute auch etwas reingekommen. Nicht so viel nur so 0.1%.
Das kommt direkt auf den Fadenalgenflaum. Scheinbar mögen die das nicht so dolle. 
Nach ein paar Tagen sind es nur noch braune Reste an den Stellen.


----------



## underfrange (3. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

So also ich werde meine Nächste Woche in Betrieb nehmen. Muss aber erst noch das neue Filterhaus fertig bauen. Bakterientechnisch habe ich sehr sehr gute Erfahrung mit den Bakis von Ki Ka Iba gemacht. Das mit der Erde muss ich mal versuchen. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## luko1662 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Morgen zusammen !
Haben gestern die ersten Kraniche gesehen !
Es geht aufwärts
Detlef


----------



## kois 4you (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hallo,

Ich habe mein filter immer laufen im winter reduziert auf 40% aber lauft immer aber man mus das fur sichselber entscheiden denke ich.
Nachste woche solte es noch mal leichte nachtfrost geben aber man drausen wieder geniesen von seine fische.
Ich wunsche alle nutzer dieses forum viel teich erfolg.


----------



## kois 4you (4. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hallo,

Ich habe mein filter immer laufen auch im winter aber reduziert auf 40%.

Filter steht im teichhaus un alle leitungen sind frostsicher isoliert.

Wen man keine heizung im teich hat solte man vorsichtig sein.

Ich wunsche alle nutzer dieses forum viel Teich erfolg.

Koi Gruße, Christiaan.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Spricht eigentlich irgend etwas dagegen, den Filter mit dem Filterschlamm eines gut eingefahrenen Aquarium zu impfen?


----------



## jochen (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann kann man den Filter einschalten??*

Hi...



jochen schrieb:


> die wohl günstigsten Starterbakterien sind...
> 
> natürlich Filtermulm aus funktionierenten Filtern von anderen Teichianern oder Aquarianern,



....

Grüssle,
jochen


----------

